# Lost my 1.5 y/o after rescuing him three weeks ago.



## helloo (Oct 7, 2014)

Long story short, I rescued my boy Brady three weeks ago after a tough life wandering around Oklahoma and spending months in Denver at his shelter after being transferred here. Brady was very timid of most things and noises, but was attached to me at the hip 24/7, since I work from home. He was quickly adapting and was acting like a normal dog as of this last week. 

We had daily walks and social time and weekly one on one dog training sessions with a professional dog trainer. I had a three day trip to Salem, MA this past weekend that had been planned for months and it concerned me getting a new dog and then having to leave within a month since he was so attached to me. 

My 15 y/o son who has been around Brady a lot was to watch him while I was away. I left Friday morning and my son came home at 3:30 pm and let Brady out of his crate. At 5pm that night my son answered the door since his friend was coming over and Brady rushed out of the door. This was not normal for Brady since he has been outside with me off leash many times and has never once ran. He had separation anxiety issues and I wonder if he was looking for me since when I left I would leave out of this door. 

So Brady ran off and would not come back via a voice command from my son. He and his friend looked for Brady for two hours and then it got dark. A friend then searched via a vehicle with no luck. 

At 4am the following morning I received a call from a sheriff's deputy that Brady had been a victim of a hit and run and that he was deceased. He was found a block from my house. I live a block from a busy street and it appeared that Brady was making his way back home from being gone all night. 

That news brought me to one of the worst days of my life. It made it even worse since my son was involved and he has been so hard on himself for letting Brady get out, even though it was not his fault. 

Got home tonight and visited the scene of his accident and I'm just devastated. 

I've attached a few pictures from the past few weeks. He hurt his left eye right before I got him, which is why his hair is missing. It was almost all grown back when he died. Miss him so much. RIP buddy


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your pain and suffering. To your son: You are not to blame. You did all you could to find him, I pray you are both able to heal during this tragedy. I am so sorry.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry for your family's loss. I hope your son is doing ok.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! Sounds like Brady was going to have had a very good life and he found love!


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Remember that Brady found love and a good home, which you gave him.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so very sorry. How heartbreaking! You and your son are in my thoughts. It really, really wasn't his fault; this could happen to anyone and has happened to most of us, just not with such devastating results.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

This is terrible  I am so sorry for the loss of your gorgeous boy.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss my heart breaks for your son also. A few years back we lost our boxer that had been part of our family for eight years in a somewhat similar situation. I had taken Nemo (yes he was named after the fish) to the vet for an issue with one of his eyes (his pressures were high and causing his right eye to buldge) when we got back my middle son who was about 12 at the time hooked him up to his outside run. Nemo was the ultimate escape artist and we had to use two hooks on the end of the lead fastened in opposite directions to keep him from getting loose. He had gotten loose multiple times in the past and always came up to the back deck to peer into the windows waiting for us to come out... lol he was our very own peeping tom.  Anyway, we got back from the vet trip and my son tied him out and apparently only secured one of the hooks... we went inside for just 15 minutes and I came back out to give him his next dose of eye drops and he was gone. We looked for the rest of that day and night and could not find him. The next evening we were heading into town to run an errand and my oldest son and I saw him not even 100 yards from the house... we are assuming it was a semi that hit him.. it is a very busy road. The only thing I can figure is that there must have been a female in heat somewhere close by.... My son would not talk about Nemo for at least a year after this happened because he felt so responsible for his death. I know you are hurting too but comfort your son and assure him it is not his fault I am sure he needs that right now... You are in my thoughts...:hugs:


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

That is an awful thing to have happen, and I feel terrible for you and your son. We had our small dog dart out the door recently, and it was shocking and unexpected. I love the pictures, what a handsome dog.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

this is so awful.. im sorry for your loss. I hope your son get through this soon.. I still blame myself for a dog that our family lost 20 years ago.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OMG, that's must be hitting you like continuous lightning. I ache for you and wish you well. You showed him what a good life was for a dog. Thank you for that.
I wish that didn't happen.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Brady. You and your family gave Brady a loving home. Tell your son for me that he did everything possible to find Brady. Take care.
Maggi


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It isn't your son's fault as you said and I hope he can get past this. A long time ago, before I had Pyrate we rescued a mixed breed puppy from a trap yard owner. She didn't make it to her second birthday. I always thought her recall was 100% and one day we were at one of our favorite spots that goes way back off the road. We had just come back to the car and I gave my girl, Holly, some water. While she was drinking something scared her from the bush and she ran toward the highway. My daughter who was only 11 at the time started to chase her. Before I could open my mouth Holly ran onto the highway and was hit in front of my daughter and me. My daughter was inconsolable for a long time saying it was her fault. I told her it wasn't, it wasn't anyone's fault. It just happened. My husband even felt like it was his fault because he wasn't there with his 4 wheel drive truck so we would have been further off the road. I could say it was my fault for not deciding to take her to the beach that day instead. It really wasn't anyone's fault. My daughter still won't let herself get close to a dog in her heart after that one time. She is a cat person but won't let herself love my dog(s). I really hope your son can get past this and is able to love dogs again. I don't think my daughter ever will unfortunately. Best wishes to you and your family during this time of grief. May your hearts mend and be able to love another deserving dog again.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Brady....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry, that is so hard.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. That is heartbreaking for you and your son.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

How awful for you and your son. We have lost a couple in similar ways, and it is so hard. Thank you for rescuing him, he knew he was wanted and loved.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It's nobody's fault, sometimes these things just happen. A similar incident happened to us years ago when our puppy ran out on the street and got hit by our neighbor, who was thankfully just starting to pull away from the curb. Our boy had some bruises but luckily wasn't hurt bad. 

You gave him 3-4 weeks of love in a wonderful home. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so sorry for your lost. Tell your son to not blame himself, it happens and he had no idea that he would run out like that. Your son did his best to find him and you gave him a home and love he needed before he passed away. He received a home, love, and care, instead of being alone and scared at a shelter.


----------

